# Navarro scores 30 against Real Madrid



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Barcelona won 81-88 against Real Madrid without Bodiroga, and Juan Carlos Navarro scored 30 pts, it's his career record in ACB.
Though not everybody agrees, I think he's one of the best guards in Europe, he'd be averaging 20 ppg without Bodiroga.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Yea, hes the one of best guards in Europe. I like his play a lot. Those "bombs" are just awesome! :yes: 

If not Navarro, I doubt that Spain would have reached EC03 final. Gasol alone would have failed as did Nowitzki.


----------



## FRANKY 13 (Dec 27, 2003)

La "bomba" is undoubtedly one of the 3-4 best guards in Europe.He is quick enough,he is creative and he has become a tremendous clutch player.
It''s sure that Spain wouldnt have reached the final without him.He killed Italy alone in the semis...


----------



## Mister (Jul 17, 2002)

Does somebody know if he plans to play for the Wizards next season(are they planing to bring him over) or is he staying with Barca for another year?

Btw he is a real nice player


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mister</b>!
> Does somebody know if he plans to play for the Wizards next season(are they planing to bring him over) or is he staying with Barca for another year?
> 
> Btw he is a real nice player


He'll stay in Barça for a few years


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

More than 5 years later and last night he scored 28 against Rea Madrid :lol:


----------

